# RE-vegging my Hijack



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

figured i'd document this.


i had 2 hiajcks. both started from seed. the larger one was my mother from last years outdoor. the smaller one is from some seeds i started last fall. they both went thru 10 and 1/2 weeks of 12/12 flowering. the main buds were harvested. i left the lower buds and as many leaves as i could. they were then repotted in slightly larger pots. i laid them sideways so i can keep my light lower. they have been on 18/6 for about 2 weeks now. i'm starting to see new vegetative growth. i hope to get enough cuttings off the larger one for this years outdoor. the smaller one is from the same seed stock but a slightly different pheno.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks good, what strain is it by the way ? wish you the best of luck


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 29, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Looks good, what strain is it by the way ? wish you the best of luck


*It's Hijack*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

reading is fundamental????


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 29, 2008)

*....RIF!!!*

*Sorry...Reminded me of an old public ad.*

*McGruff The Crimedog*


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL what strain is that...


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 29, 2008)

oh shit!!
did i seriously ask that lol can i blame it on the weed just this once??


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 29, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> oh shit!!
> did i seriously ask that lol can i blame it on the weed just this once??


*Freepass....Just for today.*


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> oh shit!!
> did i seriously ask that lol can i blame it on the weed just this once??


Yes I think you can blame it several times. I know I have asked worse maybe...


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 29, 2008)

damn i feel dumb as hell now


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey fdd, how long are you planning on vegging them for ? Do you think you'll go the full 8 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Hey fdd, how long are you planning on vegging them for ? Do you think you'll go the full 8 weeks.



8 weeks? 


i'll veg them until i can get a dozen or so cuttings. maybe use one to start a new mother.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*How's she doing now?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *How's she doing now?*


glad you asked. i'll go take some pics.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> glad you asked. i'll go take some pics.


*Cool....We love the pix. Im sure she's bouncing back.*

*I accidentally almost revegged a plant after my 1st harvest. I just trimmed everything off the stalk. Not a leaf to be seen.*

*Got lazy about trashing the stem/soil...threw the pot off to the side of my veg area.....new growth was forming within 2 weeks. But I trashed her.*


----------



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

kelp spray really helps them reveg, I am on the 4th round on one of mine


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

the smaller one is doing great. looks like i can take some cuttings in a couple weeks. the bigger one will be a while longer. it's doing the whole "funky leaves" thing. 


small one:












big one:


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Oh yeah....the smaller one will be good in no time. That big one.....not so quickly. Trics are still hanging on though. Those leaves look super weird.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Oh yeah....the smaller one will be good in no time. That big one.....not so quickly. Trics are still hanging on though. Those leaves look super weird.*



looks like clover.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

you are the savior of all that is beautiful.....


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 4, 2008)

nice work. hows the smoke


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 4, 2008)

he has to re vegg his hijack cause him and hole are smoking it all


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 6, 2008)

Just curious on some things fdd.

Firstly, when you repotted did you trim the roots up? Also did you use transplant solution?

They look pretty damn good man, I was thinking about doing this, so I read and read and read about it, but chickend out = (


You useing any veg nutes, or just letting them be for now?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 6, 2008)

you must tell us more about this hijack you speak of bonbsmilie


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Just curious on some things fdd.
> 
> Firstly, when you repotted did you trim the roots up? Also did you use transplant solution?
> 
> ...



i loosened the roots around the bottom removing the woven ones. then i just laid them sideways and covered with some fox farms with extra perlite added. i've been feeding them heavy doses of nitrogen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> you must tell us more about this hijack you speak of bonbsmilie




https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10260-hijack-creation-mad-man.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

update........


the smaller one turned right around and is doing very well. the larger one is still doing the funky growth thing. 


small one........












larger one......


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

i meant to subscribe a long time ago...

revegging sucks

a lot of cuts i get are from plants 2-4 weeks into flower... they can be very finicky =[


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

Hijack smoked like a dream I love that stuff!!!!!


----------



## Tokesalot (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice Fdd.

I plan on revegging a current mother, its gonna be sweet.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope you plan to keep posting pics of your plants progress. I've never tried revegging, and someone told me to check out your thread. I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm confused, when you revegg, are there still a couple buds on it?
And do they get bigger?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

The Boy said:


> I'm confused, when you revegg, are there still a couple buds on it?
> And do they get bigger?



yes, i left the lower, smaller buds on it. the new growth is growing out of them. the buds have pretty much died. they are dry and crispy and brown. i'd take pics but my batteries are charging. i'll get some up within the next day.


----------



## toolage (Mar 22, 2008)

would this only work in soil, or could this process also work in hydro?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

coming along rather well......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good, especially if you compare it to the last ones you posted, you can really see the difference. So how's the larger one doing? Is it still growing funky?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Looks good, especially if you compare it to the last ones you posted, you can really see the difference. So how's the larger one doing? Is it still growing funky?



you just had to ask. 

this is the one i really need to make it. this is very important.......


i think i over watered a little. i have backed off now.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Well at least those leaves are looking a little more normal. The whole mutant leaves part of revegging is a trip. Thanks for sharing the pics, it's encouraging to see that it's working out.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 22, 2008)

How kool would it be to have enough space to play with plants...Just to see what happens if?????.....One day


----------



## HoLE (Mar 22, 2008)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm,,,,,I like Hijack

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

i think i left to many bud sites on the bigger plant. the small one has turned around and is now vegging. i was going to take cuttings and start a new mom but at this point i see no reason to. i can use this one as a mother if i chose to. or i may give my mother friend a cutting of this to mother for me. i forgot to take pics of the bigger one but this is the small one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, if the larger plant didn't work out, at least this ones doing well, so it's not a complete loss. 

I was comparing these pics to the last ones and the ones before, and I don't know why, but the Beatles' Getting Better popped into my head, and now it won't leave. I've got to admit it's getting better, a little better all the time....lol, sorry. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, if the larger plant didn't work out, at least this ones doing well, so it's not a complete loss.
> 
> I was comparing these pics to the last ones and the ones before, and I don't know why, but the Beatles' Getting Better popped into my head, and now it won't leave. I've got to admit it's getting better, a little better all the time....lol, sorry. Thanks for sharing the pics.




i trimmed a lot of the bud sites off the bigger one tonight. i'll try to remember to get pics next time i go out there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

this is the bigger one. it will make it.


----------



## wdldtoker (Mar 26, 2008)

Fkng Awesome Fdd!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 26, 2008)

Yay! More  for you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

i think i got it.


----------



## panhead (Apr 4, 2008)

Yup,this gives me an idea.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks good. I love that it's growing sideways, it just looks so funny to me. Like if it stood up right it would look like it just grew on one side....


----------



## bozley2g (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm glad ya did this thread I was havin my doubts about reveggin this dank I had that went into flower too early


----------



## panhead (Apr 4, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> I'm glad ya did this thread I was havin my doubts about reveggin this dank I had that went into flower too early


Same here,ive learned more from reading FDD's threads & watching what he does than anywhere else, & i read all i can absorb about growing.

Great thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> Same here,ive learned more from reading FDD's threads & watching what he does than anywhere else, & i read all i can absorb about growing.
> 
> Great thread.


to bad i'm such an asshole.


----------



## panhead (Apr 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> to bad i'm such an asshole.


You have your days


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> You have your days


hey now.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

i've just taken 9 cuttings. 4 from the hijack A and 5 from the hijack B. once they root i will place them outside in the ground. i will post pics soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

pics................


----------



## bozley2g (Apr 6, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

9 new plants in the making...this is getting better and better. I'm jealous, but not enough to stop me from watching this thread


----------



## HoLE (Apr 6, 2008)

lookin good fdd,,and from experience lemme say that is a strain worth keeping up,,damn near knocked me on my ass,,I thought the 3 days travelling and not smoking was the cause,,but it was just as good 6-7-8 days later,,,,awesome work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 7, 2008)

Its cool but its taking a while eh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Its cool but its taking a while eh.



what's the rush?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's the rush?


I ain't see anybody in California look like they rushian

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I ain't see anybody in California look like they rushian
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


LMAO

it took me a second, but yeah


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO
> 
> it took me a second, but yeah


Stoner Delay of Game penalty,,,you take a bonghit

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's the rush?


For that strain... no rush!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww, thank you! I'm always looking for an excuse to hit the bong this early in the day...  



Never had a penalty like that


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

i have roots on my cuttings. i'll get some pics in a few.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

I was JUST wondering when you were going to post some new pics....fdd is a mind reader


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

opps, i forgot. here we go.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn, Hijack A looks so much more BUSHIER...and that's awesome that the roots are starting to appear! I love seeing the roots develope, I don't even really know why...


----------



## Galeer (Apr 25, 2008)

wow man i was looking for some post like this seeing if it is possible to clone after harvest or re-flower nice to see someone is trying keep us posted looks great


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> opps, i forgot. here we go.
> 
> View attachment 103547 View attachment 103548 View attachment 103549 View attachment 103550 View attachment 103551 View attachment 103552 View attachment 103553



They are looking really good. How long has it taken to re veg this far?? Looks like 4-6 weeks?? Looks like you'll have plenty of cuttings to place outdoors this year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2008)

i took 10 more cuttings off the F1a 2 days ago and 1 off the F1b. 

i saved my strain!!! woot, woot!!!!!!


----------



## MrKhola (May 14, 2008)

and Hijack was born... Congratulations to the proud father Fdd... 

Has inspired me to maybe try revegging a Nebula outside as i regret not taking enough cuttings... great strain.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

MrKhola said:


> and Hijack was born... Congratulations to the proud father Fdd...
> 
> Has inspired me to maybe try revegging a Nebula outside as i regret not taking enough cuttings... great strain.



i have 2 producing mothers now. took another half a tray of cuttings 3 days ago.


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 2 producing mothers now. took another half a tray of cuttings 3 days ago.


still kikkin myself for forgetting the seeds I found in that stuff you gave me,,,I put em in a lil paper towel,,taped it closed,,set them on a counter ledge,,,and left Cali without em,,,,but I'll be back!!!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

HoLE said:


> still kikkin myself for forgetting the seeds I found in that stuff you gave me,,,I put em in a lil paper towel,,taped it closed,,set them on a counter ledge,,,and left Cali without em,,,,but I'll be back!!!
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


hopefully the right person found them.


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hopefully the right person found them.


 
the cleaning girls were Mexican ,,I think

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

So wait, how many Hijack clones do you have going right now? 19?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So wait, how many Hijack clones do you have going right now? 19?


i have no idea. whose counting?


----------



## Luv THC Rx (May 15, 2008)

Laughing still at the bottom of the page on that one!


----------



## Buddy_Williams (May 15, 2008)

FDD did you ever thought about using that Takeroot rooting powder on a few clones that may need a helping hand???.....Or have you pretty much have them rooted???....

I know, I know...I am the rookie, it was just a thought..



BW


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> FDD did you ever thought about using that Takeroot rooting powder on a few clones that may need a helping hand???.....Or have you pretty much have them rooted???....
> 
> I know, I know...I am the rookie, it was just a thought..
> 
> ...


umm I think that hes tried rooting hormone a LONG LONG time ago.....
In fact I think that most people here that have even tried cloning, have some root hormone of one brand or another laying around somewhere.

hell I still have some and I havent done any cloning in over 6 months. But then again i liked dwc cloning more, there was less work involved with it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> umm I think that hes tried rooting hormone a LONG LONG time ago.....
> In fact I think that most people here that have even tried cloning, have some root hormone of one brand or another laying around somewhere.
> 
> hell I still have some and I havent done any cloning in over 6 months. But then again i liked dwc cloning more, there was less work involved with it.


lol, don't be too hard on the newbie, I thought it was cute that he tried to help fdd.

He just obviously doesn't realize who he's talking to. Here, I'll help him out

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/67492-has-fdd2blk-helped-you-how.html

It's closed, but still, you'll get the general idea of who fdd is there. It's all true...


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, don't be too hard on the newbie, I thought it was cute that he tried to help fdd.
> 
> He just obviously doesn't realize who he's talking to. Here, I'll help him out
> 
> ...


i wasnt trying to intentionally be hard on the guy. I didnt think that i was, maybe i should go edit my post....

I think it kinda was cute that he tried to help out the king here....
we all need to get together and make fdd a crown to go on that gal in his avatar. lol


----------



## Luv THC Rx (May 15, 2008)

*I am awed and impressed with your skill and knowledge fdd2blk. *


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

Luv THC Rx said:


> *I am awed and impressed with your skill and knowledge fdd2blk. *



I think he closed the appreciation thread because he was kinda tired of hearing this...
But correct me if Im wrong. I think that most of the time he knows we are great full otherwise he wouldn't be the Fdd we know. I think he could deal with less drama though


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 7, 2008)

My mouth is watering ...


----------



## captain chronizzle (May 7, 2009)

kochab said:


> I think it kinda was cute that he tried to help out the king here....
> we all need to get together and make fdd a crown to go on that gal in his avatar. lol


a "foil or shiny things only" crown would be in order.

-so, i collected pollen like you showed me,
-then i used it to breed, like you showed me.(i just pull the seeds when i smoke, n if anyone gets some, then i guess bonus for them!)
-had a plan to reveg a cross after seeing this thread, but then, silly me, found a lost and forgotten clone.
- now i'm jus gonna use this thread to chop down the height of my mommies, some are heading past seven feet tall.

thanks for the headstart!!!!!! it's medicine time!


----------



## godsgarden (May 7, 2009)

atleast you have your baby osama chimp to blaze with


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

awesome documentary fdd!!!


----------



## cyberneticsteersman (May 11, 2009)

Im revegging right now, but my plant continues to have alternating nodes. You dont, howd you do that!?! Mine is under CFLs all day, do you think it needs a dark period?


----------



## Goochie (May 11, 2009)

thats considered weed?
where are you from?


----------



## x4buried2alive0x (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome thread fdd. I was referred here to see about re-vegging. I just have a couple ques. I dont beleive you ever said why you put them sideways, is that just because? And would it work the same just leaving her straight up and cutting her above the 2nd node?...for my purposes.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jun 29, 2009)

great work fdd, but do you think these are a high risk of hermies when you flower ? they have been put through alot of stress


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2009)

x4buried2alive0x said:


> Awesome thread fdd. I was referred here to see about re-vegging. I just have a couple ques. I dont beleive you ever said why you put them sideways, is that just because? And would it work the same just leaving her straight up and cutting her above the 2nd node?...for my purposes.



they were getting too tall. i planted them sideways to save room. 





Hedgehunter said:


> great work fdd, but do you think these are a high risk of hermies when you flower ? they have been put through alot of stress


no hermies here.


----------



## x4buried2alive0x (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok i see great idea, looks sweet too. So basically all you do to re-veg is harvest the plant, cut it, take away some of the old roots, return it to veg and add nutes? How long does it take using this method?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2009)

x4buried2alive0x said:


> Ok i see great idea, looks sweet too. So basically all you do to re-veg is harvest the plant, cut it, take away some of the old roots, return it to veg and add nutes? How long does it take using this method?


it takes up to 2 months for them to fully revert back to vegging. you would be better off taking clones from it at 4 weeks flowering then to try to reveg it. IMO. 

or takes clones earlier for No revegging.


----------



## x4buried2alive0x (Jun 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes up to 2 months for them to fully revert back to vegging. you would be better off taking clones from it at 4 weeks flowering then to try to reveg it. IMO.
> 
> or takes clones earlier for No revegging.


 Ah, i see.  that kinda sucks then. I was hoping on making it easier on me by just doing re-veg cause i really dont have time to mess with clones. Thanks though, nice thread, mad respect.


----------



## RaStAmAn09 (Jul 29, 2009)

y did u lean your revegging plant at an angle - n im not goin to repot myn after harvest just change to veg nutes nd photoperiod - will this work


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they were getting too tall. i planted them sideways to save room.
> 
> 
> back one page was your answer


----------

